# Found a dandy this past weekend!



## oppthepop (Aug 29, 2016)

Really happy with this beauty!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice. It has a lot of character


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 29, 2016)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 30, 2016)

good one


----------



## Willjo (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice one looks like Burke county points


----------



## oppthepop (Aug 31, 2016)

Found it in Meriwether county GA. Also found six quartz points the same day, but this one obviously takes the prize!


----------

